# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  compatibilit GPS et wifi - Xamarin forms

## jym92

Bonjour  tous !


je mets au point une applications mobile cross-platform Xamarin android et IOS rcuprant les donnes d'un capteur en wifi et les donnes gps via le Tlphone(donnes gps du tlphone et non du capteur).


Mon application fonctionne plutt bien sous android cependant sous IOS j'ai le problme suivant: lorsque que je connecte mon capteur en wifi pour enregistrer des donnes et que je lance galement l'enregistrement des positions gps, celui-ci croit que mon rseau wifi amne galement internet et donc il cherche dsesprment  rcuprer la position GPS ultra prcise via le wifi.... 

Mais vous l'aurez compris mon capteur wifi namne que des informations d'acclrations mais en aucun cas internet.... 

Sous android automatiquement, le systme le systme s'aperoit que le wifi n'a pas internet et donc calcul la position gps avec seulement la puce gps du tlphone, ce qui est le fonctionnement voulu...


Comment puis-je faire que mon application calcule la position GPS sans utiliser le wifi ?

Savez-vous s'il est possible d'indiquer que le rseau wifi utilis n'amne pas internet et donc qu'il faut toujours utiliser la 3G/4G pour internet ?


je reste disponible pour plus de renseignements...

Merci d'avance !

----------

